# 5am and... still counting



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have sneeeezes and sniffles and irritations. could be allergies, could be cold. took nyquill. BAMP awake.

Life sucks...when slag that makes you drowsy does the opposite of me.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I cant sleep at all I have been sick all night and laying down makes me fell worse


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

the nyquill made me feel restless. ugh, gonna mean I am gonna have to block my nose so I don't wkae myself snoring


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hope you guys get better soon I just got over the flu.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I had the same problem, I found that beer and wine made me feel better and drowsy. 

I'm sorry to hear you're both sick, my two kids just got over some bug that was going around. Why is it that when kids are sick, it's the parents who don't sleep?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I did finally sleep 4 hours tihs morning, but it sucks


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> I have sneeeezes and sniffles and irritations. could be allergies, could be cold. took nyquill. BAMP awake.
> 
> Life sucks...when slag that makes you drowsy does the opposite of me.


Me too keeps me wide awake...I can remember being a kid & having sugery and its like the old Bill Cosby joke. Count backwards from 100....5-4-3-2-1 and the doctors and nurses looking baffled. Okay now what do you want me to do?


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm with shattered, booze helps, the real trick is to have a stiff one and it will clear you up and help you sleep.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I'm of the warm milk and cookies and reading the dictionary school for going to bed when medicine makes me hyper. You might benefit from talking to a pharmacist -- they generally have decent suggestions to make about over the counter medicines and which ones are the least likely to make you feel weird.

If your throat is bothering you for a few days and you are not vegetarian, I've found that beef tendon soup is the best for easing a sore throat. The tendons get gelatinous and they slide down your throat and coat it and stop it from hurting for a while. If you don't feel like making the soup yourself (a 4+ hour job in a regular pot, a 1-hour job in a pressure cooker), many Korean restaurants serve it.

Get well soon!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just get out the old chicken soup lots of salt in it . Isnt that what we give our fish. lol Oh and get in bed turn the temp up and sweat it out. Lots of bacteria cant take the heat.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am plotting on making a mug of malted milk. Beef tendon sounds kinda creepy.... I'm a carnivore, but I have been eating a fair amount of fish lately... deep fried platy, battered betta, cherry shrimp in garlic sauce  And escargots  

Just pulling your wings. 

Wish the sneezing would back off though.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Im sick too.. and it sucks

I don't have any medicine left and i dont wanna go get any either.. I prefer buckleys complete syrop.. works bigtime for symptoms


----------

